# Epiphone Sheraton bridge replacement



## Gadster (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello,
I need to replace the bridge on a Korean (early 90's) Sheraton. Most replacement bridges have a post to post spacing of 74 mm. The one I took of the guitar is slightly shorter at 72 mm. I can't find a replacement in the usual ways. Does anyone have any ideas on where to get this unique bridge from?

Thanks.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Would this work? http://www.guitarsupplies.nl/index.php?action=article&aid=2309&lang=NL

From this thread...http://forum.gibson.com/index.php?/topic/110278-epiphone-sheraton-ii-korea-bridge-issue/


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

here is my Sheriton bridge story which I hope can give you one solution.

My Sheriton (got it used short time ago) and 2 saddles double cut. Someone had obviously files another slot beside the original.
Why? I dont know but it is what it is...
I bring it to Folkway Music to get a replacement bridge and yes your right, its a real oddball original.

WHile looking for a solution, Mark from Folkway sugest filling down all the tops of the saddles so that the grooves disappear and then they would file new grooves. This solution works cause the original saddles had plenty of hieght to work with..

Remembering that the filling down process has to follow the curve of the neck, this solution was perfect for my situation..

Results.... brand new , perfectly cut saddles and the guitars plays great..

I dont know what issues you have with your bridge but sometimes there are "out of the box" sollutions..
Good luck

G.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there's a reason those bridges are oddly sized. i mean, i dont know what it is, i just know there MUST be one. anyone know, or care to make a reasonable speculation?

edit: afaik, it's not just the sheraton, but epi in general. i was told the LPs are also non standard, but i didnt bother to look it up and check


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

metric vs imperial


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> there's a reason those bridges are oddly sized. i mean, i dont know what it is, i just know there MUST be one. anyone know, or *care to make a reasonable speculation?*


They didn't measure twice and cut once?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> They didn't measure twice and cut once?












http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=rimshot&play=true


----------



## jason_sheraton2 (May 23, 2020)

Hi all, I did a major overhaul of my 1989 Sheraton II recently, with a ton of help from forums like this one. Replaced the bridge, installed a Bigsby, new locking tuners and new Tusq nut. Sound and playing much improved. I wanted to give back by writing up my experience, with photos. Only thing I haven't tackled is the electronics. Thanks for all this forum's tips! 


Jason's Sheraton II Upgrades project:

Jason's Epiphone Sheraton II Upgrades


----------



## Old Bull Lee (Dec 31, 2020)

jason_sheraton2 said:


> Hi all, I did a major overhaul of my 1989 Sheraton II recently, with a ton of help from forums like this one. Replaced the bridge, installed a Bigsby, new locking tuners and new Tusq nut. Sound and playing much improved. I wanted to give back by writing up my experience, with photos. Only thing I haven't tackled is the electronics. Thanks for all this forum's tips!
> 
> 
> Jason's Sheraton II Upgrades project:
> ...



Jason. I own a MIK '94 Sheraton ii with the exact gold harmonica-style bridge that you recently replaced on your '89. Unfortunately, the previous owner broke one of the intonation screws and attempted to notch one of the saddles with what I can only assume was a coping saw instead of a file. Anyway, I was wondering if you would consider selling the original bridge. Between the two, I'd be able to make one functional bridge. Any assistance would be very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Old Bull Lee said:


> Jason. I own a MIK '94 Sheraton ii with the exact gold harmonica-style bridge that you recently replaced on your '89. Unfortunately, the previous owner broke one of the intonation screws and attempted to notch one of the saddles with what I can only assume was a coping saw instead of a file. Anyway, I was wondering if you would consider selling the original bridge. Between the two, I'd be able to make one functional bridge. Any assistance would be very much appreciated. Thanks.


@Old Bull Lee Welcome to the forum!

Getting a response from Jason to this old thread might not be promising. 









You might want to consider starting a new "Wanted to Buy" thread in the "Guitar Parts" area of the forum. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Old Bull Lee (Dec 31, 2020)

greco said:


> @Old Bull Lee Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Getting a response from Jason to this old thread might not be promising.
> View attachment 343110
> ...


Thanks, Greco. I figured as much, but thought I'd take my chances just the same. Starting a new "Wanted to Buy" thread in the "Guitar Parts" area of the forum sounds like sound advise. Both the tip and the welcome are greatly appreciated. Thanks, again.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Call japarts. They deal with Gotoh. Or go to the gotoh website. Every bridge has a schematic..... Take a look see what they have


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Actually, only kluson still makes them....Click on the specs page you will see 72mm









Kluson Replacement Nashville Tune-O-Matic Bridge For Samick Guitars


Kluson USA® Replacement Nashville Tune-O-Matic Bridge For Samick® GuitarsKluson USA® has developed a Nashville style tune-o-matic bridge designed to exactly retrofit the Epiphone® Sheraton II guitars and similar models built by Samick® during the 90's. You are no longer stuck modifying your...




www.kluson.com


----------



## Old Bull Lee (Dec 31, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> Actually, only kluson still makes them....Click on the specs page you will see 72mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knight_yyz. Thanks for the insight. My preference would be to keep the original bridge, despite the increasingly low probability of that happening. It's become a bit of a "challenge" over the years, I'm afraid. And by "challenge", I mean "obsession". That being said, I'm very grateful for your response and now know exactly where to look should I eventually go the other route (which, let's face it, is most likely what will happen). Again, appreciate the help.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

How much money do you have?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> How much money do you have?
> 
> View attachment 343399
> 
> ...


WHOA!...Tres COOL!!


----------

